# Intimacy issues and menopause



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

From my limited knowledge of menopause, the change is quite significant. Since I already have intimacy issues with my wife prior to her telling me about the beginning of menopause, I'm open to suggestions on how to address both the "change" and also try to increase intimacy with my wife at the same time. I've posted several threads in the "sex in marriage" forum about our issues. So, I don't want to try to duplicate them here.


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

I found this info on the web:

Libido and Menopause

It at least gives me some optimism going forward.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Tex ~

I'm proud of you! Way to go in trying to find out what kinds of things your wife may encounter while going through menopause. I have not gone through that phase of my life yet, so don't have any words of wisdom to offer. But, like that article you referenced said, I agree that there's still a need for intimacy. It seems that the changes experienced and severity differ from woman to woman. I hope some women who have gone through it will be able to share some of their insight - I think mary35 has been one that has posted some threads about it before and maybe she will respond on here.


----------

